# egg-citing news!



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

A few weeks ago I posted about my plans to let my fantails Munchkin and Isabella have a baby. Well...last evening I was curious and put the egg up to my ear. Lo and behold, a pecking sound came from within!

This morning I checked on them again, and here's what I found:








You can see a tiny hole in the top of the egg if you look carefully.

This is their (and my) first baby so I'm just overjoyed!!!
A question for the wise ones here...How long will it take the baby to peck its way out?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Just long enough to drive you insane with anticipation, I think  Congratulations on your new arrival. How precious that your birds let you approach, and is that the 2nd paren'ts beak tip I see, or is it a toenail? How cute if it's both parents crowding around like that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ooooooh. the agony of waiting.....  

Please do post the next exciting update and PICTURE..of course.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It can take any where from just a few hours to 24 hours. Since the baby has a hole in the egg already, I would expect a baby to appear in another couple of hours. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a photo taken an hour or so after the first one:








If you look real carefully near Munchkin's toes you can see a tiny beak!

By now, I'll bet little baby is eggshell-free and sleeping happily under Poppa. Such a sweet time for the little feathery family


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, he looks adorable. They're so tiny when they newborn and defenseless. That foot beside him shows how tiny they are. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW EXCITING AND...

of course, we are excited right along with you, Karen!!  

Looking forward to updates!!  

Love and Hugs to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Poppa does not want to give Momma her turn!








And baby is even bigger this evening than it was this morning...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Poppa does not want to give Momma her turn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait till tomorrow morning!! They grow like weeds!!!
Is this your first baby pigeon? Oh........this is so exciting.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to Munchkin, Isabella, and GRANDMA Karen!  Please keep those wonderful pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

What a little cutie!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi KAREN, CONGRATULATIONS looks like a very healthy youngster I know how happy you must be but I must tell you please don't handle the youngster so much let MOM and POP do their job. I am intrested in seeing what this youngster will look like.  I see the beak is dark so will be getting a bird that will have a dark color and I am sure there will be some white. .GEORGE


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Congradulations ! They are so cute when that age ... well actually any age  I couldnt resist handling mine right away either  then I backed off until they were 4 or 5 days old . Another thing that blows you away is how they gain weight so quickly !

Enjoy your babies ! It's one of lifes joys to help raise and watch these little guys grow .

Hambone


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*1 week later*

Just posting some more photos of my first baby pigeon.
Here it is on day 5 or 6, posing with Poppa Munchkin:








And on day 7, my how the little sweetie has grown!









Looks like it will be black & white splash. Still don't have a name in mind, but I am sure I'll think of something soon.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

OMG! What an absolute darling!!! Be sure to keep those baby photos coming


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a darling.........can't wait to see the feathers start sprouting. That's ONE of the fun parts..........seeing what color you'll get.


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

What a sweetie-pie! So picture perfect!

Susan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Positively precious! More pics, please  !

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
S/HE IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!
WHAT A FUN MOTHER'S DAY YOU MUST OF HAD WITH THIS NEWBIE!
THANKS FOR SHARING THE CUTE PICS....CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE!
NOW FOR A CUTE LITTLE NAME???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

This is going to sound _very_ strange, Karen, but when your baby pic was slowly coming into view, the name "Morley" popped into my head when I saw the face. Have NO idea where this name came from, but if you think it might fit, feel free...very odd...these "pop up" names don't usually occur to me except once in a blue moon or so...

Your little one is just as cute as can be and will be a stunner, I'm sure, when grown!

Keep those pictures comin'.... 

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> This is going to sound _very_ strange, Karen, but when your baby pic was slowly coming into view, the name "Morley" popped into my head when I saw the face. Have NO idea where this name came from, but if you think it might fit, feel free...very odd...these "pop up" names don't usually occur to me except once in a blue moon or so...
> 
> Your little one is just as cute as can be and will be a stunner, I'm sure, when grown!
> 
> ...


Hi Shi,
Well I have to admit that does sound a little strange...but stranger things have happened for sure. I will take a good look at baby when I get home tonight and see if it fits! Thank you for sharing!

BTW, can't wait to see pix of your new little ones


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Karen! Your little one is a wee bundle of cuteness 

Lindi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a photo my husband took a couple of days ago:









I am thinking of the name "Flower." You can't see it in this photo, but baby is mostly black with a stripe of white pinfeathers down the center of it's back - like a skunk! The baby skunk in the old Bambi film was named Flower. We'll see though...


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

*Wow!*

Karen, I just saw this for the first time...so, belated congrats to you all !!!
Great pics of an adorable baby!

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's one cute baby. Flower is a good name.......if it's a girl.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> That's one cute baby. Flower is a good name.......if it's a girl.


The skunk character in the movie was actually a boy. So I was thinking the name could work for either gender.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Karen, I just saw this for the first time...so, belated congrats to you all !!!
> Great pics of an adorable baby!
> 
> Best wishes
> Carol



Hi Carol!
Thanks, and nice to see you here


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your latest pic karen...keep having to go back and look at it over and over again....sooooooo cute!! 

Lindi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wHAT A BEAUTIFUL PIJ HE/SHE IS GOING TO BE! I LIKE THE NAME FLOWER TOO. HOW FUN FOR YOU!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Karen  I'm slowly catching up on posts - I've missed a ton from the beginning of May. It must be soooo exciting being a first-time grandma  It amazes me how quickly they grow. I love the picture with the baby still partially in it's shell taken by the adult's foot - what a great way to show perspective! I'm looking forward to watching this little one grow up!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've missed this post....what an absolute darling baby!! Congratulations!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your congrats and kind words!
Here are some more photos. Can't believe how big this little one is getting...
*Baby*








*Baby with Momma*








*Baby with Mom & Pop*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! That baby is TOO adorable.!! We don't get to see very many babies with the fantail.........the parents are stunning..........gosh......what else can you say.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your pictures are fabulous! Quite the charming family.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree! WHAT A STUNNING FAMILY!!

Just LOVE to see those baby fantails! Keep those pictures coming!!

Have you thought of a name for this little cutie???

Love, Hugs and Scrtiches

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the family photo  Thanks for the updated pixs!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, gosh, I don't even know how to describe how wonderful these pictures are, the setting is terrific, the clarity terrific and the birds are super terrific. That mother is one of the prettiest I have ever seen. They oughta be on a calendar. Just great!


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Isabella is quite the "Yummy Mummy". With parents like that it would be impossible for this little one to be anything other than stunning when he matures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Karen! What a gorgeous little one and beautiful parents!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

What an adorable baby!!!! I can see the handsome parents are quite doting! That baby is QUITE A STRIKING COMBO OF THE TWO! Please share a pic when he/she grows up. 

I know you are enjoying this yourself, its so nice to hug a little one, glad you have one of your own now.

I have a white dad, black diamond mom combo, who turned out to be the biggest bossiest black male pigeon ever, but I love him. Darth is all black with one white sock and white feathers on his behind!!!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

*Wow -- Again !*

More great pics! Yay  Gorgeous beautiful birdies !!!

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind words!
However, I can't take credit for the photos - my husband is the cameraman. (He's very pleased that you all have been enjoying his pics though)

It is amazing how the baby already shows the characteristic fantail neck pose, and that little tail looks something like a pincushion but oh-so-cute! Once the feathers are all open, I will post more photos. I think this baby is going to be a real looker. 

S/he has an equal number of white flights on each wing and fairly even white markings on the back and chest. But mostly black feathers. Very nice color.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok..I need to get a better camera! Those are great pics, nice and clear. oh yea, the pidjies are beaut-tee-full!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*day 25*

Little baby squeeker is almost a month old now. We've been calling her "Twizzle" and I think it will stick. Here's a photo from a few days ago:


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Little baby squeeker is almost a month old now. We've been calling her "Twizzle" and I think it will stick. Here's a photo from a few days ago:


OH, she's gonna be a real looker.........well, she already is, but you know what I mean...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Twizzle is a GREAT NAME! So inventive!!

Quite the looker, but with those parents, how could he/she NOT be??? 

Can't wait to see Twizzle as an adult!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful babie!! So wonderful when life comes back around!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats!

It's a CUTIE! Thank you for posting all the pictures. I haven't had any babies born here. Seeing the egg with the hole in it, then the hatching, and it growing, is very neat.

I also like the name Twizzle, it seems to fit.

-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> OH, she's gonna be a real looker.........well, she already is, but you know what I mean...........


She is a beautiful little bird.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*growing so fast!*

Here is little Twizzle, almost all grown up. He (or she) is learning to eat seeds, can fly just as well as Mom & Dad, and is the sweetest little darling!










So far, Mom & Pop are still looking out for him, though I don't think they feed him anymore. He has mostly left the nest but sometimes hangs around it or helps his Momma by keeping her eggs warm while she gets a drink of water & a bite to eat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I want him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is ONE beautiful bird!!! I want it too!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That is ONE beautiful bird!!! I want it too!!


First Dibs!

Renee...I'll send you mice!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL...Sorry Ladies, that little cutiepie is all mine


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my!....twizzle is soooooo pretty!....just love the tail carriage....let them have another baby and send it me!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> First Dibs!
> 
> Renee...I'll send you mice!


 Thanks, but I'll pass.................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WOW, Karen!

I can sure see why the human hens are vying for possession!!

WHAT A BEAUTY!! Can't wait to see if a hen or cock!

A TRUE PIGEON MOVIE STAR!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to Twizzle*

Shi


----------

